# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Neon UV di seputar depok

## laukkoi

Men temen sekalian....
udah sebulanan ini....lampu UV celup ku rusak....
akibatnya ya tentu saja kolam jadi hijau ...   ::  
Kalo menurutku sih lampu UV-ku itu masih bisa diperbaiki...tinggal di ganti "neon" UV-nya aja...

Nah adakah temen-temen yang tahu toko yang jual "neon" UV di Depok dan sekitarnya....
soalnya dulu belinya di Makaliwe...tapi mau kesana kok ya rasanya malas......   ::  

Ditunggu response-nya.....thanks

----------


## wandrkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

